# Siamese Pic OVER LOAD.....



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Issy Wissy loves her Dad :001_wub: he will kill me if he sees this lol



They Heart each other :lol: Fred and Sebby 


Issy, Freddy and Sebby ( he's getting the hang of this lol


Sebby looking a bit sinister lol



All 4 together although Benny & Seb do look like one cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:
I love Sebby's angry glare - all right take a photo, then get those things away from me! (you can see he loves them really  )


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hahaha when he's not trying to bite them lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely, lovely pics:001_wub:

I really don't think I'll be able to stop at one Meezer with everyone posting pics of multiple Meezers


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I've just seen these!!

Oh how gorgeous are they!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

They look like they have all lived together for ages and ages!
Just gorgeous meezey! 




Nearly missed these! We have a special thread


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Stunning photos. And your furbabies are gorgeous.

Viv xx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone  I love them alllllllllllllll even the more stubbly than hairy one lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Love the pic of the two seals and two lilacs together..priceless! Or are they blues hard to tell in pics.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Love the pic of the two seals and two lilacs together..priceless! Or are they blues hard to tell in pics.


They are Blue's  I don't think the flash on the phone is very flattering lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Meezey said:


> They are Blue's  I don't think the flash on the phone is very flattering lol


I had a litter of blue points and lilacs once i agree flash changes it all.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I had a litter of blue points and lilacs once i agree flash changes it all.


Although there will be a lilac point in there sometime lol A little Lilac Girlie has my name on her in the future lol She just isn't even conceived yet or not even a planned mating hahahahahahaha


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ill show you a pic of my first litter a blue tortie point,lilac point and lilac bi point.Was new to breeding back then i had right trouble working their colours out.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I bet, I wouldn't have a clue... I often look a few day old pointed kittens on pics and think how the hell can the breeder tell what they are lol all look the same to me lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Meezey said:


> I bet, I wouldn't have a clue... I often look a few day old pointed kittens on pics and think how the hell can the breeder tell what they are lol all look the same to me lol


Well i can safely assure you after been there and done it that it is actually easy when you know how ..but when your new to it its like   .


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

How have I managed to miss all these beauties! They are all absolutely gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> How have I managed to miss all these beauties! They are all absolutely gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Because Naughty meezey doesn't post things where they should be :001_tt2:


----------



## KittyGirl (Mar 3, 2013)

ahhhhh how gorgeous!! I love siamese kitties


----------

